# Chicago CBS - when will it go to 12.1?



## hellyea (Nov 13, 2007)

I know that CBS will eventually be changing from Channel 2 to Channel 12 in Chicago, when the digital transition occurs. They've been allocated 12.1 from the FCC. Anybody know if they'll start simulcasting on both channels anytime soon?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You might check in the Chicago local area thread to see if there are any channel 12's already in the area....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

hellyea said:


> I know that CBS will eventually be changing from Channel 2 to Channel 12 in Chicago, when the digital transition occurs. They've been allocated 12.1 from the FCC. Anybody know if they'll start simulcasting on both channels anytime soon?


I spoke with their engineer last week(problem with their audio)and he told me their local news will be broadcast in HD this June,and Jan 2009 they'll be at 12.1.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

mridan said:


> I spoke with their engineer last week(problem with their audio)and he told me their local news will be broadcast in HD this June,and Jan 2009 they'll be at 12.1.


Even though 12.1 isn't in the UHF band, is it close enough to be able to put up a smaller UHF antenna and pickup 12.1?

I would rather do away with a big VHF/UHF ant.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not sure if WBBM-DT will be moving to channel 12 (right now everything I see shows them on channel 3), but if they do move to 12.1, a UHF antenna won't work that well. Rather than a huge VHF/UHF antenna that you're probably thinking of, there are some nice antennas for the VHF-High band and UHF. Channel 12 is a VHF-Hi channel. One example is the Antennacraft HBU22 (antennacraft.net). Or if you need VHF-Lo as well, the AC-9 is still small and works well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It will never be 12.1....

It will still be 2-1 to tune the channel.

However, it will be moving to the channel 12 frequency... after the conversion next year. 

Just like it isn't 3-1 (or 3.1) today.


----------

